# macy's employee pre paid card



## cindiaz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,i'm confused with this,sorry if this is a long post.
I just got hired at Macy's like a holiday support associate and they give you the option to choose a macy's credit card or a pre paid card,I asked for the pre paid because they said that they didn't check credit and I already had a macy's card but i could'nt paid the balance because my husband had a business that went out of bussines so we couldn't pay anything (it's not like we didn't want to pay,it was because we didn't have jobs) ,not even the rent but that's another story, so we had to file for bankruptcy but it's not yet official because of some papers that we need.
My question is,is it legal that they checked my credit history with them?
because today I received a letter from HR that I had to pay that account first and then they could give me my associate card for discounts,but I'm not going to pay it because we're going to file for bankruptcy,What should i do?Can someone give me some advice? I'm so frustrated because I could'nt buy anything in a long time for me because of our situation so my first little check i wanted to buy one mes from MAC with my discount and now i'm so sad that I can't even buy anything.TIA


----------



## chynegal (Oct 21, 2009)

i would check with ur HR and ask them why and stuff like that. i know alot of company now are checking ur credit without even telling you. i went with my dad the other day to rent a car but he didnt have a major credit card so he used his debit to rent it....after a couple of minutes she said she couldnt rent him the car with his debit cuz his credit was bad......i was like wtf? so i asked her why is the car rental company pulling his credit in the first place without having a sign or telling me first because debit is good as cash if they put a hold on the funds before hand


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 22, 2009)

i just got hired at macy's part time/seasonal. and when i filled my application out online i did have to sign a waiver saying that they i was aware that they might pull my credit etc. etc. they had all the terms written up. so as far as i know macy's does notify you that checking your credit might happen.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 22, 2009)

The only way to know if it ws legal or not is to read through any waivers or contracts that you signed. It is usually somewhere in the fine print, I highly doubt that Macy's left the fact that they might check your credit out.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think what happened was that they went to give you a pre-paid account and found that you already had an existing one (SS# would have let them know this and you can't have 2 accounts).  There's not much you can do, I know a lot of new employees that had outstanding balances on their Macy's had to pay it down (usually to under their limit) before they could start charging again with a discount.

Sorry I don't have any other ideas


----------



## Susan-Q (Jan 20, 2015)

Tia,

  According after just reading your post I had called HR and had ask about it. I have been with the company for a year and I had not received a card either. Either way if it is credit card or pre-pay that is a credit check. It is also in the handbook that they give you in the training. I do believe it is in the third page. I hope this help. Oh, did you fill out a form to see if you can get a pre-paid card? If you didn't need to go to HR Department.


----------



## Monica (Jan 24, 2015)

cindiaz said:


> because today I received a letter from HR that I had to pay that account first and then they could give me my associate card for discounts,but I'm not going to pay it because we're going to file for bankruptcy,What should i do?Can someone give me some advice? I'm so frustrated because I couldn't buy anything in a long time for me because of our situation so my first little check i wanted to buy one mes from MAC with my discount and now I'm so sad that I can't even buy anything.TIA


  This is similar to Paypal's hiring policy. If you have a Paypal account that has gone negative they will not hire you at all. Luckily Macy's still hired you but just asked that you pay off your debt to their company prior to receiving a discount card. This isn't something that I would push, you admit you know you owe them money, and you will not be paying it. There doesn't seem like there is much of an argument here...


----------

